# My PJ lamp just popped.



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It was pretty loud too. And ofcourse no one to talk to to get the ball rolling until monday.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You just purchased it didn't you? That was quick!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

10-11-07 
....my only display currently too, as I have been 'slowly' looking for a secondary fp or rptv. Guess I'll have to research alot faster since this will take at least 1-2 weeks.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What a bummer, is the pj new? I think most bulbs come with a 90 warranty or so.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, only six weeks old and was bought new, not a refurb. 
I'm hoping it isn't a horrible process.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear, Matt. Can you remind us (at least me) what model you have?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry about your pj. Some order two to have a spare on hand. It isn't for everyone but it does it help things go better for them.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

cynical......Marantz 

thewire....in retrospect a very good idea


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> cynical......Marantz
> 
> thewire....in retrospect a very good idea


Thanks. Isn't this the 2nd new projector with a bulb problem in the last 7-8 weeks? 

Any chance something is going on that could cause premature failures (lack of clean power, etc)? I'm not an electrical wizard...but I'm just wondering if it could be more than coincidence??? :huh:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

The first was a flickering lamp on a Mitsubishi from first fire up. I got the whole PJ replaced and sold it.
On my Marantz I use high fan and low lamp at all times. It is in a central air controlled room. I never turned it on any less than 2 hours after it would be powered down and never more than two power cycles and usually only one per day.

Not sure what caused it to explode....any ideas?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Could be just a bad lamp or maybe cracked during shipping??? I know with all high output bulbs you are not supposed to touch them as the oils from your hands will cause them to fail. Perhaps someone got careless at the factory... Who knows. Have you called the dealer yet?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

On hold for the last 22 minutes and counting....they are not there on the weekends and this happened at midnight on friday night.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

37 minutes and counting and they just raised my wait time from one minute to approximately seven......


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

57 and counting....this is rediculous!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

90 minutes after I call I'm finally done. 
Guess what, they are making me pay shipping to Super Scope in Illinois.
At first he wanted me to take out the lamp and just ship that to them for a replacement. But when I turned the PJ over a TON of glass shards cames out onto my table. 
And on top of that the fixture was not removeable!!! Must have gotten damaged during shipping at some point or put together like ****!

So now on a six week old PJ I have to wait 2-4 weeks and pay for the shipping


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I must love being punished...I just got the lamp assembly out, so now I am on hold AGAIN with an approximate wait time of 68 minutes. Hoping to just have to ship this busted lamp to Marantz and then get a new one.
This will be three hours with the phone on my ear just to replace this lamp!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like Marantz needs to work on their customer service. If it was me I would bring the whole thing back to the place of purchase and demand a replacement of a different manufacturer.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a great idea...but I already shipped it out to superscope to get cleaned and a lamp replacement. Luckily under 90 days so it is free other than the cost of shipping the PJ.

**Listen to this, I called back to see if they thought it would be a good idea to just send the lamp as I was able to get it out finally....but after 131 minutes, yes I said two hours and eleven minutes I hung up as my arm and neck strated cramping.

I will NEVER buy another Marantz product after this experience and will steer friends and family away as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

you waited 2+ hours on HOLD for Support?!?!?! :thud: *OUCH* you are a glutton for Punishment. Oh now I see your name, so you are used to waiting...

*signed a Dallas Fan*

On a serious note, I hope you get your replacement, and all works well for you. I hate hearing horror stories like this, when I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a PJ (Mits HC 4900, doing the HT on a serious budget!)

Rett Delaware


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Where was the dealer through this process? Marantz has had some problems with their processes and communication systems in the last year due largely to the moves of facilities and reorganization. We have had problems getting things done but handled them so that our clients would not have to. Any decent dealer should be doing the same.


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

wow

i didnt have near this much trouble with getting my mitsubishi fixed up..

i hope all turns out well for you!


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

My sympathies. 

My first projector was an NEC that I got through Dell seven years ago. Got it home, and as a temporary measure, I hooked it up in my living room sitting on a folding chair, projecting onto an 8' wide piece of foam-core board resting on the arms of my couch. Used its mechanical keystone correction on the image and settled in to watch Rob Reiner's _The Princess Bride_ with my daughter. Right in the middle of Billy Crystal's scene as Miracle Max (2/3 of the way into the film) there was a loud explosion. Not only did the bulb blow, it put out such a voltage surge that it took the circuitry of the projector and the DVD player to the grave with it! 

Dell gave me a full refund, of course, and $100 towards another DVD player.

It was months before I dared to buy another projector!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The lamp failing did not cause a voltage surge. It is very unlikely that anything in the projector failing would take out the DVD player. It is far more likely that an external surge took them both out.


----------

